# Front derailleur clamp size for Proteus



## c4s6 (May 15, 2006)

I'm about to convert to Chorus, and can't find the clamp size for the FD anywhere. Any help here, please?


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Proteus front derailleur clamp size*

The Proteus takes a 34.9 clamp, being that you are going to Campagnolo they call it 35. 

Have a great day,


----------

